# AXEL MATERIAL



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone made axels for thier rolling stock?

What Material did you use? 

How did it turn out?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used ground drill rod for axles on a current loco I am building. You can also use stainless but harder to turn. Prettu mych need a lathe if you need to turn down the ends for bushings.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are Drill Rods?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Drill rods are the raw material that they make drills from... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

JJ, Why don't you ask me about this stuff?

Just got a flyer today from ENCO, they are advertising a sale on drill rod of all kinds of sizes. Or go on line: Enco www.use-enco.com or McMaster-Carr, no catalogs anymore, but a great on line store. mcmastercarr.com

Barry - BBT 


623-936-6088


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you all for your input. You all have been a big help in pointing me in the right direction.


----------

